# Older Rockwell Delta Table Saw



## Wayne99 (Jun 5, 2011)

Anybody know anything about this saw
Model# 83-611C
6206L5271 G6501
Type CS
Cat# 2-34-4517
1 1/2 HP
Unifence, table extension
Runs good, 
Have chance to get it for nothing, but dont know anything about it
Would appreciate any help


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I don't know anything about it but since it is free I would go for it.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 25, 2010)

If that's what I think it is, it's a decent contractor's saw.

Go for it. Or give it to me. =D


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

Ummm if someone says it is 83-611 they are actually referring to the motor not the saw. But that is a Unisaw motor. And as far as I know there is only one type of saw that fits a unisaw motor… and that is a unisaw.

I paid 350 dollars for my unisaw and had to do extensive repairs and still considered myself darn lucky to get it. If you have a shot at a free unisaw, I would think it would be a very good idea to go get it….now!


----------



## Wayne99 (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are the pictures of my free table saw. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

Well it is pretty clearly a unisaw with a cast iron base. If you locate the serial number you will be able to tell how old it is with the use of this website: http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/DeltaSerialNumbers.ashx

At the price of FREE…. well what can I say other then you totally suck 

There are quite a few people out there who paid more then 400 dollars for a unisaw in worse shape.

The fence on your saw is clearly not original. Also the motor on your saw is not original. Because the motor on your saw is significantly bigger then the original motor your saw will not be able to achieve a full 45 degree cut with the blade fully extended. Still the saw looks to be in pretty good shape and should last for years. Off hand I would say your saw was probably made sometime in the 50's or 60's. But I can't be sure without a serial number.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

well wayne i have to say scoop it up thats a nice looking unisaw if that is a 1 1/2 HP motor make sure its wired properly if you look at my pic you'll see my huging that one's 3 HP brother. unisaws are straight forward and all of them are basically that same from introduction tel last years revamp.
First thing I would do is get a set of matched belts for it and then tune it up.I don't see any reason why you wouldn't be able to get full motion out of the tilt my motor actually is much longer then yours and I have full motion and mine is a much older machine.


----------

